# Культурный раздел > Графика >  Учимся работать в Image Ready

## Asteriks

_Постараемся в этой теме рассказать всё, что умеем делать в Image Ready в виде простых и доступных уроков. 
Помещаем сюда также любой найденный материал по работе с этим дополнением.
И не забываем благодарить тех, кто нам поможет разобраться с этой сложной штукой._



_Главный  ответственный  в теме vova230._

----------


## Asteriks

http://megashare.by/download.php?id=9BA23607
Эту ссылку нам любезно предоставил Vanya, который сам не поместил её из-за маленьких неувязок с браузером. Здесь три документа, страницы с какого-то блога с описанием Image Ready.

----------


## BiZ111

как делать трёхмерную анимацию

----------


## vova230

попробую кратенько описать основной принцип работы в Имидж реди. 
Для начала создайте нужную картинку в фотошопе со множеством слоев, где каждый слой это отдельный кадр будущего фильма. Полученный файл сохраняйте в формате PSD. В некоторых версиях фотошопа можно не сохранять, так как там есть специальная кнопочка для перехода в программу Имидж реди.

Далее переходим в программу и создаем ролик. Каждый слой обозначаем как отдельный кадр, можно и несколько слоев, если они не будут мешать друг другу.
Сохраняем как GIF. 

Как только появится время попробую сделать более подробное пояснение с картинками.

_vova230 добавил 07.12.2009 в 21:08_
Вам надо уменьшить картинку формата GIF?

Нет ничего проще.
Выделяем картинку и нажимаем:*"Открыть с помощью ImageReady"*
Далее нажимаем *"Image"* (Изображение) в открывшемся меню находим: *"Image Size..."* (Размер изображения)
В открывшемся окне вводим необходимые данные в пикселях соответственно для Ширины *(Width)* и для Высоты *(Height)* Соответственно.
Все, нажимаем *"ОК"* остальные настройки менять не следует.
Чтобы сохранить данное изображение нажимаем *"File"* (Файл), затем *"Save Optimized As..."* и вводим новое имя файла в открывшемся окне. Тип файла оставляем: *"Images Only (*,gif)"* во всплывшем окне ставим *"ОК"*

----------


## Asteriks

Ура! Наконец-то у меня получилось! Спасибо всем, дорогие мои! (это типа... Регина Дубовицкая в эфире))))

----------

